# Quite Cute/Mac Pro Haul :)



## goldilocks88 (Mar 31, 2011)

So I just had to go to MAC Pro on Queen St. in Toronto today for the Quite Cute launch and while I was there, I picked up a few other odds and ends. 





  	L-R: 
  	MAC Pro Pencils in Beelicious, Light Blue and Green Glo
  	Sakura Mineralize Blush (QC)
  	Lip Pencils in In Synch and Naked (QC)
  	Lipticks in Quite Cute and Playing Koi (QC)
  	Mega Metal Shadow in Mating Call
  	Eyeshadow in Da Bling







  	In spite of the poor reviews, I was tempted by the Quite Cute quad but decided to pick up Mating Call and Da Bling instead as they are waay more pigmented.


----------



## Ahoyitslivvy (Mar 31, 2011)

What does sakura look like on your skin tone? Nice haul btw


----------



## Ahoyitslivvy (Mar 31, 2011)

And by skin tone I mean cheeks!! lol


----------



## laceydyan (Apr 1, 2011)

Lucky!! Playing Koi looks so pretty!


----------



## beataat (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice haul!! Amazing Eye liners .. !


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

great haul! i particularly like the pro pencils!


----------



## goldilocks88 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks guys 

  	I need to go pick up some more pro pencils as apparently MAC is discontinuing them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	It's such a shame as they have such amazing colours!


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Apr 3, 2011)

enjoy


----------



## armyguyswife (Apr 13, 2011)

LOVE it...and thanks for the great swatches!


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 19, 2011)

very very cute!  i wish i wasn't an nc40.  i swatched some of the stuff in-store and it didn't really show on me, but it looks very pigmented on your skintone


----------



## naturallyfab (May 6, 2011)

I love the blush you picked up from the quite cute collection!


----------



## LARAELYSE (Jan 11, 2012)

playing koi looks so pink on you! i like it!


----------

